# Newbie to the Kitchener #12 - am I doing this right?



## sandyut (Jun 15, 2016)

hi guys,

My kitchener #12 showed up today and I am excited.  I put it together and I am not sure if this is normal.  the grinding plate looks kinda high and when i firmly screw down the hand screw it seems to put a fair amount of resistance on the motor.

the manual that came with it has a metal washer and a POM washer on the end of the feed screw.  

The online manual doesn't show either.  

am i tightening it too much?  is something missing?  does this look like the grinding plate it too high?  thanks!!













IMG_1291.JPG



__ sandyut
__ Jun 15, 2016


----------



## daveomak (Jun 15, 2016)

Looks good to me...

Pull the auger out.... there should be a very thin SS washer and a nylon bushing on the end of the shaft...  then the cutter blade and the disc...  The disc has a detent that fits over a dog on the housing so it doesn't spin....  

Put lubricant on the washers on the shaft...  lube the shaft where it goes through the disc... 

I don't recall if the SS washer goes on first or second....   there should be a picture in the booklet....

Snug up the ring until you hear the motor start to load....  that keeps pressure on the cutter...   not too much pressure... 

I use wet / dry sand paper to touch up the blade and discs each grinding session...  

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/145742/sharpening-grinder-blades-plates-etc


----------



## sandyut (Jun 15, 2016)

I think i was over tightening the hand screw.  its a personal problem...in my youth i stripped bolts left and right.  so just tight enough to hold everything in the right place, not very tight.  I will try this.

Thank you for all your help Dave!!!  Gonna grind something this weekend.


----------



## tropics (Jun 15, 2016)

Mine had the SS washer and Nylon bearing on the back of the auger

Richie


----------



## daveomak (Jun 15, 2016)

FWIW, this is the food grade grease I use.....  Available at Amazon...













Food Grade Grease.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jun 15, 2016


----------



## sandyut (Jun 18, 2016)

Just put a 3.3 lb chuck roast through it and man does it look amazing!  I used the 3/16 head and that was just right.  I can see grinding a lot!  looks so much better that the pink crap at the grocery store.  here are the pics.

before













IMG_1297.JPG



__ sandyut
__ Jun 18, 2016






AFTER













IMG_1299.JPG



__ sandyut
__ Jun 18, 2016


----------



## daveomak (Jun 18, 2016)

....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






....   You're hooked now.....


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 18, 2016)

Congrats on the new toy...My Kids got me a Kit' #12 for my B-day beginning of the month. I have not tried it yet but looking forward to playing...JJ


----------



## magnus (Jun 19, 2016)

Great pics.  I'm envious!


----------



## sandyut (Jun 19, 2016)

OMG!  the best burger I ever made!  I will grind my own from here on out!!  Cant wait to try blends of beef and making sausage!!!

Super easy all around too.  I was a little nervous, but DaveOmak was great with my newbie questions.  Thanks Dave!!

Magnus - I found a retailmenot (I think?  google northertool coupon) coupon for $20 off so I got the #12 for 80+13 to ship.  very good deal! 

Chef Jimmy - I think you will find this a very nice addition!!!

I bought a vacuum sealer too which will come in handy with the grinder.

Be safe and smokem up!


----------



## tropics (Jun 19, 2016)

Meat looks good,here is a nice little attachment to help keep the meat cooler.













100_3825.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jun 19, 2016






For the Kitchener #12 you need Cabelas #8 

I was out at the store and bought the # 12 it was way to big,I drove out and exchanged for the #8 so I know 

Richie


----------

